# Best Jock Villager?



## hijessicarose (Aug 3, 2013)

I realized I need a jock villager in my town ;~;
I don't really care for them but I feel like it'll balance out the personalities.
So who's the best jock villager? =D


----------



## Niya (Aug 3, 2013)

I think Bam is really cool! And he's uber adorable :3
I don't really care much for the jocks either though. All their talk of muscles is irritating especially since my mom is a health nut and I hear it all from her 24/7. xD


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 3, 2013)

I think Bam (deer!) and Genji (those cheeks!) are the cutest jocks

It's my least favorite personality too >_<


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah I like Bam, he's pretty cool. Poncho seems cool too!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 3, 2013)

I personally LOVE Hamlet. I mean who can picture a hamster exercising? His chubby little arms can't lift weights. XD


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 3, 2013)

Kody, hands down.


----------



## DD98 (Aug 3, 2013)

Leonardo.


----------



## sproutrabbit (Aug 3, 2013)

don't forget about good ol' teddy <3


----------



## StiX (Aug 3, 2013)

Rudy!


----------



## Mamapeta (Aug 3, 2013)

bam is a really cute jock!! so is kid cat, its kind of hard to choose which one is cuter actually


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 3, 2013)

Leonardo!! or Kid Cat!!
I love Samson too & Stinky, but others dont like them lol


----------



## Luckymiltank (Aug 3, 2013)

Poncho. <3


----------



## Jay (Aug 3, 2013)

no one beats Hamlet...he's the best!!


----------



## Jedo (Aug 3, 2013)

Bud is number 1.


----------



## whereiskellie (Aug 3, 2013)

Rudy for sure <3


----------



## Lamues (Aug 3, 2013)

Luckymiltank said:


> Poncho. <3



I second that, Poncho for president.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 3, 2013)

Jay by far


----------



## th8827 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ribbot is the best Jock.


----------



## Puddle (Aug 3, 2013)

Scoot hands down.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 3, 2013)

Bud and Poncho!


----------



## georgeshair (Aug 3, 2013)

If you like tigers, Rowan is your guy!


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 3, 2013)

Pierce is my personal favourite, though Jay's a cool dude as well.


----------



## jPottie (Aug 3, 2013)

Bill is awesome D:


----------



## Blues (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of the jock type, but Bam and Pierce are pretty awesome.


----------



## Mikasa (Aug 3, 2013)

Rudy or Bam!


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 3, 2013)

I love Sparro. He's a PWP requesting machine!


----------



## Chu (Aug 3, 2013)

Tank <3


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Aug 3, 2013)

Goose.  There's just something about the way that chicken bustles around that really appeals to me.  I have Sly as well (why do I get 2 jock characters?) and he's given me some cool stuff, but I just can't warm to him.


----------



## Alright (Aug 3, 2013)

Rudy or Bam. Def.


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 3, 2013)

Kody


----------



## hanzy (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't like the jock villagers, but I'd go with Rudy, Genji or Snake ^^


----------



## Saphy (Aug 3, 2013)

Mac or Pierce!


----------



## talisheo (Aug 3, 2013)

Peck for sure <3


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Aug 3, 2013)

Snake or Sly for me


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 3, 2013)

Curly or Kid Cat


----------



## Lucsy (Aug 3, 2013)

Iggly for sure.


----------



## Ade4265 (Aug 3, 2013)

Kid Cat is like my best buddy in the game. He's a bit of a dumb ass though.


----------



## Mao (Aug 3, 2013)

Genki or Biff (not too sure on the looks but I prefer him over Scoot but Scoot has a cool house with massage chair dlc...) Sorry that was kind of off topic


----------



## Saralie (Aug 3, 2013)

I really like Sly, he's a camo alligator who I think is seriously underrated:


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 3, 2013)

It's interesting to see people's favorite jock villagers. There's way more variety than some of the other personalities (like snooty or smug) where everyone likes the same three or so.


----------



## miyac (Aug 3, 2013)

Genji <3


----------



## Dead_Boy (Aug 3, 2013)

Hmm... Sorry, I hate them all.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm hopping aboard the Bam and Rudy train. Those two are just so adorable, and are of the best species, IMO.

Kid Cat and Frobert are also high on my list.


----------



## Wingsy (Aug 3, 2013)

Axel is definitely my current favorite of the jocks. .


----------



## Liseli (Aug 3, 2013)

I *love* Jay <3.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 3, 2013)

Teddy is great. At first glance he's just a bear, but I find him very endearing the more I interact with him.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 3, 2013)

Bam, or Rudy


----------



## sweetfire (Aug 3, 2013)

I like Axel <3 I'm biased because he was my starter jock, but he is an adorable elephant.


----------



## asunadesu (Aug 3, 2013)

Rudy! <3


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have Kody in my town and I really like him. He just moved in three days ago, though, so that could always change.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 3, 2013)

I like Poncho. He is so cute!


----------



## Farobi (Aug 3, 2013)

Pierce, Kid Cat, Costeau, Poncho <3


----------



## muffy (Aug 3, 2013)

genji no contest!!! <3


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 3, 2013)

I LOVE Roald. Leonardo is amazing too, he doesn't get much love and I'm not sure why. ♥ Personally, I love Rod, though.


----------



## Roknar (Aug 3, 2013)

Ribbot!


----------



## amartini (Aug 3, 2013)

Stinky  He makes me laugh every time I talk to him.


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 3, 2013)

*BABOOM BOONE BABOOM*


----------



## Thunder (Aug 3, 2013)

Jay was one of my original 3 in Wild World, probably my favorite jock.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 3, 2013)

*BAM!*
Always Bam!


----------



## burnside (Aug 4, 2013)

Hamlet or Bam! Maybe even Kevin, he's very underlooked.


----------



## Cascade (Aug 4, 2013)

Rudy


----------



## TamaMushroom (Aug 4, 2013)

I love Snake and Genji and I like Cousteau and Drift too.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 4, 2013)

Antonio is, but he's mine! Muhahahahaha!


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 4, 2013)

Paws down Kid Cat, but if you want my top 5...

1. Kid Cat
2. Snake 
3. Scoot
4. Rudy
5. Roald
[honorable mention: Hamlet]
[would include Champ and others, but sadly they don't exist in NL D:]


----------



## Peach Toadstool (Aug 4, 2013)

Jock is my least favourite personality and I personally hate them all


----------



## issues (Aug 4, 2013)

edit I meant Coach OTL


----------



## intropella (Aug 4, 2013)

Hamlet!! He's so cute, plus he's a jock with killer abs.. (lol I chuckled when he mention his abs)


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Aug 4, 2013)

Bam is the best! C'mon, Nearly everyone has a crush on the stag (Including me) My avatar picture is Bam! I'm telling you, he's the best....


----------



## Kurisu1701 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I love Sparro. He's a PWP requesting machine!



Only other here for Sparro! ^^ I think he is awesome!


----------



## Dorian (Oct 3, 2015)

Scoot! Those adorable crossed eyes 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh crap, I forgot Kid Cat AND Mac!!


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Oct 3, 2015)

Bam is easily the best and is moving into my town on Monday


----------



## Uly (Oct 4, 2015)

Ribbot or Rudy for me!


----------



## Renivere (Oct 4, 2015)

I loovee Roald <3 Cutest little Penguin there is!


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 4, 2015)

Ribbot is probably my favorite Jock. Having a robot villager is pretty neat, and I wish they kept Sprocket in the series so I could have him too.

Drift is another of my favorites and is essentially the mascot of my horror movie town. His coloration just fits perfectly. I'm also a fan of Cobb because his green skin and yellow eyes kinda make him look like a zombie.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 4, 2015)

I like most of them but if I had to choose favorites they would be Boone, Flip, Biff, Rowan, and Lyman. 
I seriously can't choose just one.


----------

